# Ever been in the Top 10 Posters?



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

There I am:



Its pretty cool seeing your name there but it doesn't really have any rewards or anything.
Maybe because its really easy to post and stuff, idk!


----------



## sej (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep I have! 3 or 4 times


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Yep I have! 3 or 4 times



Its really cool, never been 1st though, Haha:3


----------



## sej (Apr 8, 2014)

Nahh, neither have I


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

yeah
it sucks :{

i cut back on posting a while ago since it was all kind of turning into spam


----------



## Cariad (Apr 8, 2014)

Was on it once, last tho.
It was when I owned a busy bush shop.


----------



## AppleCracker (Apr 8, 2014)

I was on there a few times.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep first place!


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been there a lot this week, as you probably noticed on the picture.

And it's even my Finals week. HOW EVEN LOGIC???


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Yep first place!
> View attachment 38672



holy crap you post a lot


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope! I didn't even know there was a thing for that xD


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

sayoko said:


> holy crap you post a lot


That was a busy night at the basement. Havent seen my name like that in a while though.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah my name is usually there


----------



## Hound00med (Apr 8, 2014)

Back when I did crazy cycling, I was number 1 with over 250 posts (my thread was pretty popular that day)

I've also been number 1 without cycling, with 85 posts


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2014)

many times lol


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been there alot. But kinda toned it down because I don't feel the need to post any more. And cyclers post alot I think.


----------



## Murray (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> Yep first place!
> View attachment 38672



yea idk but you shouldnt really be proud about getting your name in the top 10 pre much just means that you spam alot u-u xo


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

Murray said:


> yea idk but you shouldnt really be proud about getting your name in the top 10 pre much just means that you spam alot u-u xo



I approve this message.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

Murray said:


> yea idk but you shouldnt really be proud about getting your name in the top 10 pre much just means that you spam alot u-u xo



What should make you proud is that you are top poster, and you made alot of quality posts. Thats what matters the most.(Hey it rhymes.)


----------



## Flop (Apr 8, 2014)

Murray said:


> yea idk but you shouldnt really be proud about getting your name in the top 10 pre much just means that you spam alot u-u xo



I just love all his quality posts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> What should make you proud is that you are top poster, and you made alot of quality posts. Thats what matters the most.(Hey it rhymes.)



Omg, ninja'd.  XD


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 8, 2014)

I've never been #1 in the posters, however I did manage to creep into ninth once, I think it was. That was when the forums were more quiet so I haven't popped up in the rankings for ages, haha.


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> I just love all his quality posts.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Haha! I kinda laugh and hate being ninja'd at the same time xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup ive been #1st to many times to count

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was 1st yesterday lol


----------



## Byngo (Apr 8, 2014)

Back in summer and fall I was regularly on the top posters, but lately I've died~~


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

He he, I don't think I'd you spam a lot it should be counted.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> I've died~~


RIP
in peace


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> Back in summer and fall I was regularly on the top posters, but lately I've died~~



Is this sentence incomplete? I feel that it is incomplete.


----------



## Lassy (Apr 8, 2014)

Never and I don't caaaaaaaaaaare


----------



## RiceBunny (Apr 8, 2014)

No, I haven't. I think in my case it's more about quality than quantity, meaning I post longer posts. If I was top though I think that would be a sign for me to cut down on posting. I don't want to be spamming posts everywhere xD. 
I don't see being top poster as a good thing, but that's just my own rules for me to follow. Those rules apply for pretty much everything I do. If I'm top user on anything, then that means I need to go outside lol ^-^


----------



## Lauren (Apr 8, 2014)

On multiple occasions


----------



## cIementine (Apr 8, 2014)

*Awesome o: I'm gonna do everything I need to get on it.*


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 8, 2014)

I used to get there every so often just before ACNL came out and a couple times in the Summer. But most of those times were because it was the early hours of the morning and not many people had been posting on the new day.  

Lately I've reverted back to lurking and not posting much as I've been too busy, not played AC as much and broke my laptop. @.@


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

What about reward for the top 10?
Maybe 50TBT for 10-4 70TBT 3 85TBT 2 100/TBT 1st


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> I just love all his quality posts.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yes they are beautiful!


----------



## Flop (Apr 8, 2014)

FrozenElsa said:


> What about reward for the top 10?
> Maybe 50TBT for 10-4 70TBT 3 85TBT 2 100/TBT 1st



Yes, because we should be rewarded for making short, non-quality posts on every thread we can.


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

Well they're should be looking for quality posts and that could be counted:3
Lol, I think of terrible ideas


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> Yes, because we should be rewarded for making short, non-quality posts on every thread we can.


The more post da better!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

All the time... Is that bad? :L I try to make my posts as quality as I can, but sometimes it's not possible to type more than 8 words...


----------



## Flop (Apr 8, 2014)

FrozenElsa said:


> Well they're should be looking for quality posts and that could be counted:3
> Lol, I think of terrible ideas



No, it's a good idea, but there's no way the Mods can track which users have the most quality posts.  I didn't mean to me negative


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> I didn't mean to *me* negative


**Be   *


----------



## Flop (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> **Be   *



Oh, sorry about that. Frickin' autocorrect. XD


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

Flop said:


> Oh, sorry about that. Frickin' autocorrect. XD



I know, right? I hate that thing!


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

Auto correct SUCKS.


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

FrozenElsa said:


> Auto correct SUCKS.



Congratz on 2nd place!


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

Yay thankyou:3


----------



## Kanapachi (Apr 8, 2014)

I have been 2-3 times, I've been first 1 time (or second idk) but it's not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> **Be   *



I saw this and immediately thought there was something wrong with my screen...


----------



## Kildor (Apr 8, 2014)

I could get top one, but I'm too lazy to reply to threads anymore


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

He he:3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm getting lazy but I like to comment on threads and help others x


----------



## Zura (Apr 8, 2014)

*Don't you love how it looks?*


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 8, 2014)

Vaati said:


> *Don't you love how it looks?*


No not really ~ I like rainbows, but bright rainbow writing is just hell to look out


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2014)

I prefer just plain black text:3


----------



## skweegee (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been on there once, as number one for a short time and number 2 for the rest of the day, but nearly all of those posts were in the Basement.


----------



## rubyy (Apr 8, 2014)

i used to be all the time 
i used to post all the time it wasnt even funny


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 8, 2014)

I've held top 10 multiple times, and even 1st sometimes as well.


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 8, 2014)

Years ago.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 8, 2014)

I've been there once or twice.


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 8, 2014)

April fools day i was number 1.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2014)

Quite a few times when I didn't have school and had the game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 9, 2014)

Back before ACNL was released.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

Superpenguin said:


> Back before ACNL was released.



You were Top 10 yesterday though. I assume it was because of your Penguin roleplay


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been number 1 top poster a few times (especially a few weeks back when I was crazed into trading). ^~^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 9, 2014)

Today's Top Posters is also known as Who Spams The Most.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Today's Top Posters is also known as Who Spams The Most.



YES! I spam in the Basement a lot, I admit.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> YES! I spam in the Basement a lot, I admit.



As long as it's in the basement.

As per the new staff mindset, I'm going to start giving out warnings and infractions for post quality more. It's getting a little out of hand, especially now that people think getting in the top posters is something to be proud of.


----------



## Jake (Apr 9, 2014)

flashback to when you could get on the top 10 posters with only like 10 posts bless


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 9, 2014)

Jake. said:


> flashback to when you could get on the top 10 posters with only like 10 posts bless



That is the only time I've gotten top poster before. Got like 18 in one day and felt like the king of tbt.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> You were Top 10 yesterday though. I assume it was because of your Penguin roleplay



Haha, I didn't realize. Those were all Basement-y posts, though. xP


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 9, 2014)

I was there once, it was saturday and I made #3. It was also when I was super new XD


----------



## Sloom (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been first once

Uh, but I was trying

NO WHY DID I SAY THAT ???


----------



## Flop (Apr 9, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> As long as it's in the basement.
> 
> As per the new staff mindset, I'm going to start giving out warnings and infractions for post quality more. It's getting a little out of hand, especially now that people think getting in the top posters is something to be proud of.



Thank you!  I'm tired of all these one-line replies that don't contribute to the thread at all.  Or even worse, image replies.  People get away with it way too often.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

I dislike being in the top 10 posters... So I always stop posting as soon as soon as I see myself there :L


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been in there quite a few times, but only ever because of roleplaying in the basement.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 9, 2014)

If I'm there it's because I'm active in basement games and retail at the same time :c and a period of time when I was actively cycling...yep.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I actually went to over 60 posts within an hour and 40 minutes from the rigorous Boys vs Girls war.


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Too obvious because you guys spam a lot (well according to gallows basement is okay so whatever)


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I think I actually went to over 60 posts within an hour and 40 minutes from the rigorous Boys vs Girls war.



Next round I will make it Farobi vs. Girls :3 it's pretty much like that now anyway lol


----------



## pengutango (Apr 9, 2014)

When I was more active, I've been on there several times. Not so much now since I'm not as active on TBT as I used to be. Not as much time for it as I used to have.


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Karen said:


> Next round I will make it Farobi vs. Girls :3 it's pretty much like that now anyway lol



yes yes please <3


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

I might start a game called "Quick before Farobi comes" or "Count before Farobi posts" ;D


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> yes yes please <3



You're not going to count along with me then? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> I might start a game called "Quick before Farobi comes" or "Count before Farobi posts" ;D



I count a lot. Except for the Quick efore the Mods come thread (cause there's no real win condition there)


----------



## Cou (Apr 9, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I count a lot. Except for the Quick efore the Mods come thread (cause there's no real win condition there)



This is where the fun and win actually is out of all the counting threads. Especially when we got to 500, god the satisfaction was amazing, LOL. It was so intense and just safjdsfiudsfiosf (in your face mods /// esp thunder hahahahaha) 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I really hate being the top poster  Especially because most of my posts are spam/counting lol.. I hope basement posts didn't count.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 9, 2014)

I just wish there was something like "Count until 500 (or any number)" or something in that thread. :u Thunder's posts there aren't as interesting as before too!


----------



## Venn (Apr 9, 2014)

I did once.. it was past midnight tho XD


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 9, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> As long as it's in the basement.
> 
> As per the new staff mindset, I'm going to start giving out warnings and infractions for post quality more. It's getting a little out of hand, especially now that people think getting in the top posters is something to be proud of.



In a recent thread there was a discussion about post quality. Since that time I have seen a lot if comments stating "good luck" "how sweet" "free bump" all linking back to friends of the OP. When I look at a giveaway or villager trading thread I have no desire to sort through the clique bumps to get to the meat of the issue. 

There seems to be a lot of talk but no noticable changes. I am a member of two other very different boards and have been since 2005. It is very hard as a newbie entering a board and being taken seriously. This is true especially when the mods and admin have open friendships with a select few. I try my best to follow the rules even though there are gray areas surrounding them. On one board we got to put a heart by our name after every 1000th post. Soon those with no hearts complained and the board went to heck pretty quick. 

Just saying, post quality is what matters. What year you joined is cool but shouldn't discourage new members from trying so hard to fit in. I've backed off of here due to comments and PM's I have received.  Wish it was different. 

Looking forward to any possible Easter events!!  Have a great day.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 9, 2014)

very few times, with about 90+ posts ^.^


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I was at one time


----------



## kasane (Apr 10, 2014)

Maybe 5 times?
And once as the Top 1 poster :/


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 10, 2014)

A few times I fight to get second or third but never the first xD


----------



## Hot (Apr 10, 2014)

I think it depends on time though, cause at the moment I'm first with 31 posts, but it's only 6:30am here. :b


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

Cold said:


> I think it depends on time though, cause at the moment I'm first with 31 posts, but it's only 6:30am here. :b



It's 6:37 PM here. And I'm like 10th place :u


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> As long as it's in the basement.
> 
> As per the new staff mindset, I'm going to start giving out warnings and infractions for post quality more. It's getting a little out of hand, especially now that people think getting in the top posters is something to be proud of.



maybe its just a coinkydink but i find it funny that today the top 10 posters have dropped from having 200+ posts to <100 heh


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 10, 2014)

I kinda feel bad for being in the top 10 posters but most of my posts from today are from the basement ^^;
I don't purposely spam or anything like that, just basement games


----------



## SockHead (Apr 10, 2014)

Back when TBT was dead


----------



## Midgetsc (Apr 10, 2014)

I got Senior Member in my first week, so yes, I've been in it 7 or 8 times, and most of those I was top poster.


----------



## Murray (Apr 10, 2014)

I DID IT

http://i.imgur.com/7WNYXV8.png


----------



## Alice (Apr 10, 2014)

I may've been, on my first day, where I made like 60 posts in auctions.


----------



## Jake (Apr 10, 2014)

Murray said:


> I DID IT
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7WNYXV8.png



giVE ME A TISSUE I CAN NOT HOLD BACK MY TEARS I AM GONNA CRY


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

THIS HAPPENED LAST YEAR


----------



## Farobi (Apr 10, 2014)

LYNN OMG UR SO SPECIAL <3 <3 


I don't know what to feel about me being the top poster with 27 posts in Murray's pic though :I


----------



## Murray (Apr 10, 2014)

lynn stop spamming pls

edit: yea farobi you should be ashamed that you only have 27 posts


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 10, 2014)

farobi you have like 33 now





it's a pretty good achievement to even get 27??? i dont even know why i have 16 though i have posted less


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 10, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> In a recent thread there was a discussion about post quality. Since that time I have seen a lot if comments stating "good luck" "how sweet" "free bump" all linking back to friends of the OP. When I look at a giveaway or villager trading thread I have no desire to sort through the clique bumps to get to the meat of the issue.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of talk but no noticable changes. I am a member of two other very different boards and have been since 2005. It is very hard as a newbie entering a board and being taken seriously. This is true especially when the mods and admin have open friendships with a select few. I try my best to follow the rules even though there are gray areas surrounding them. On one board we got to put a heart by our name after every 1000th post. Soon those with no hearts complained and the board went to heck pretty quick.
> 
> ...



To be completely honest with you I've been busy this past few weeks and haven't really been doing much of anything in terms of reports and contributing to the site. And as far as any of the staff having friendships go, I don't hold anyone over anyone else. I have people I talk to here and could consider friends but rules apply to everyone regardless in my view and I have given warnings and infractions to those people and thankfully they listened.

And I agree. The quality of your posts should matter more than the amount. And while you mentioned join dates, I'll also say that it doesn't matter what year you joined this site in. You could have been here from the time the site opened to just yesterday, nothing gives anyone the right to act a certain way just because of it. Mentioning because I've noticed it happening lately. Hanging out on an Animal Crossing site for years really isn't something you guys should be bragging about. =p


And I'm not sure on any events quite yet. Easter isn't till the end of this month so just keep your eyes out for any possible updates in the HQ.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 10, 2014)

ehh im only in the top 10 when the count resets and im up there with like 3 posts


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 10, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ehh im only in the top 10 when the count resets and im up there with like 3 posts



Your posts are always long and informative though, so its worth it


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Apr 10, 2014)

Indeed I have, only it was a while back.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 11, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## Zura (Apr 11, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> As long as it's in the basement.
> 
> As per the new staff mindset, I'm going to start giving out warnings and infractions for post quality more. It's getting a little out of hand, especially now that people think getting in the top posters is something to be proud of.



What about if you have 15.00 or more post per day aromatic ban?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Apr 11, 2014)

Yep I'm there right now


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure i'll be a top poster until "count to 5000" is over with ~~


----------



## Emily (Apr 12, 2014)

i have about 5 times within the first month of me joining hah


----------



## Kildor (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel bad when I'm in the top posters. Like even though I make long posts, I always seem to be somewhere in top 10(including the basement games).
Good thing Farobi is always there to claim the top spot.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 12, 2014)

43 posts in 2 hours. 

I guess that's a slight decrease from yesterday's 51 posts in 2 hours. idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Good thing Farobi is always there to claim the top spot.


----------



## Kip (Apr 12, 2014)

I've gotten 1st twice. I was playing Basement games. I'd be up there sometimes before the swarm of new members came in.
So it wasn't much spam. Only the time when i got 100+ post from the basement though.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 12, 2014)

I have. I was so excited xD


----------



## Goth (Apr 12, 2014)

yes but its was at like 12 am xD


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 17, 2014)

Omg, how did I make it


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 17, 2014)

Yus


----------



## Goth (Apr 17, 2014)

yes right now today


----------



## Jack1605 (Apr 19, 2014)

wat are the numbers suppose 2 mean


----------



## Lassy (Apr 19, 2014)

Jack1605 said:


> wat are the numbers suppose 2 mean



Those are the numbers of message the user has posted. :3


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm there now!


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2014)

Ya'll know the top 10 means nothing right?


----------



## Flop (Apr 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Ya'll know the top 10 means nothing right?



It means everything if you're a spammer.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 19, 2014)

o gosh i havent been in the top 10 in 3 days ; w;
what is life


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2014)

Flop said:


> It means everything if you're a spammer.



How about yo da spammer jk  But anyway how does it mean everything to a spammer?


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Apr 19, 2014)

I never have...
I don't post a lot, though. ;D


----------



## Nouris (Apr 19, 2014)

I was number one for two days after spamming the basement non-stop


----------



## Taycat (Apr 19, 2014)

On other forums I'm in the top ten, but here?
Nope, I'm not.
At least, not yet...


----------



## Jawile (Apr 19, 2014)

Apparently I'm in it today.


----------



## LillyKay (Apr 19, 2014)

Only once when I was selling turnips.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 1, 2014)

10 times in June! I didn't even know i was top poster one day!
and once i was playing past midnight so it reset and i was first!


----------



## Amyy (Jul 1, 2014)

i use to be in the top 10 posters quite a bit c:


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 1, 2014)

I think I was 9th... for an hour...


----------



## Bowie (Jul 1, 2014)

Once, I believe.


----------



## Beary (Jul 1, 2014)

Many times. I have no idea whether this is good or bad.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2014)

Quite a few times. I think I was in the top ten for an entire week OvO I don't post all that often anymore UvU


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah many times


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 1, 2014)

No. I want to though.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 1, 2014)

I was during my first few days. I was on a posting frenzy!


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

Years ago.


----------



## CR33P (Jul 1, 2014)

yes but only when i play games in the basement


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato (Jul 5, 2014)

Ermehgerd I'm in 2

- - - Post Merge - - -

Boom 1st


----------



## Silversea (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes there have been times where I was first. I don't post so much these days though so probably won't happen again.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 5, 2014)

i'm first today(148 posts i think!) and yesterday (170 posts!!!!)


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 5, 2014)

I know I have been up there at least once!


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 5, 2014)

When I had my old username, yes


----------



## Geoni (Jul 5, 2014)

Right after midnight I have, lol


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 5, 2014)

ryan88 said:


> i'm first today(148 posts i think!) and yesterday (170 posts!!!!)



pls chill


----------



## Geoni (Jul 6, 2014)

AW YEAH WHO THA BOSS?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been in the top posters one time I believe.


----------



## March1392 (Jul 6, 2014)

I was number one the other day for a while, and I've been on the list a couple times since I joined like 3 weeks ago. =)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 6, 2014)

I have once.  Not first or last, just somewhere in the middle.
Sometimes I see people with over 100 posts and I just wonder how they find the time to do that!


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

i had over 200 posts yesterday! I'm first again today!


----------



## Cress (Jul 6, 2014)

Once that I know about back in I think September.


----------



## Hot (Jul 6, 2014)

I try to post a lot less than I did previously after the whole post count revision. I just feel so greasy and spammy when I see my name down there now.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 6, 2014)

i post in the basement a lot but today a lot of trades happened!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 6, 2014)

Many times, IDK if that's a good or bad thing lol.


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

Nope, I dont talk enough. LOL >:


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 7, 2014)

A few times back in October. I was very talkitive then, lol.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 7, 2014)

Early in the AM today was my first time <:


----------



## cindamia (Jul 7, 2014)

I have twice :3


----------



## rubyy (Jul 8, 2014)

lol yes all the time oops the embarrassment wow


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

I was 1st twice last week


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't even realize we had a top ten.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 10, 2014)

I think so. A long time ago. Before new leaf. I don't think I ever got to first place. People like oath and Jake always outposted me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 10, 2014)

Last year when new leaf was out there were a couple days where I would have over 200 posts and a lot of days where I would have over 100 posts and be first on the list.  Most of it was just playing every game possible in The Basement so not like it counted to my post count at all.  Those were the times when you could see my forum name all across the list of threads.  I've stopped using the forums consistently since December of last year though right before the people online count was the highest it ever was and set a new record without me.  I only really come onto the site since then to check what's new and stuff.  Someday when I'm not as busy as I am now I may use the forums consistently again.  Maybe..


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm there practically daily.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2014)

I've never been. ^^' At least I haven't noticed! 

I guess I have to post more. xD


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am right now!!


----------



## Caius (Jul 11, 2014)

I check the top ten for spammers. Congratulations on the winners.


----------



## BerryPop (Jul 18, 2014)

once, yesterday


----------



## mattyboo1 (Jul 18, 2014)

I was on the top ten list yesterday.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 18, 2014)

Sometimes, but I don't mean to post a lot...


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes and it was with like 10 posts at like 8 in the morning


----------



## Nage (Jul 20, 2014)

yes but i was playing games lmao


----------

